# Poll:Which underwear for men do you like? Check all that you like.



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

This thread about thongs encouraged me to start a poll here regarding men's underwear. Which underwear for men do you like? (This is my first poll here, so I hope that it works)


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I detest the tighty whities and am fruitlessly trying to convince my hubby to replace his with boxers or boxer briefs as they wear out.

He says he doesn't like that dangly feeling with boxers, but he does have a couple pair boxer briefs.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Boxer briefs are so hot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

I’ve tossed out previous ideas of what underwear is supposed to look like, and I’m wearing what works for me and seems to make sense. 

I grew up wearing Hanes and Jockey white briefs, and even wore them all through college. I eventually tried boxes and really tried to like them. After all, if they are so popular, there must be something about them that makes sense, right? I tried various materials and a variety of sizes, but I never had any that I really liked. They always bunched up inside my pants. If I had loose fitting pants, they gave zero support.

Then, one day, I developed a painful prostate condition and I started looking for underwear that offered better support. I could get more support with briefs that were a little smaller, but they tended to crush. In a desperate moment, I tried a thong from Target. Wow! It was so much better! It gave nice, gentle support, without crushing. I looked for reviews online, and eventually found lots of other “pouch” and “contour” thongs and briefs that worked so well, that I threw away the original thongs from Target. I’ll admit that the bulging underwear looks vulgar, lewd, and ridiculous, but they are surprisingly comfortable! I now rotate between my contour briefs and thongs. 

As I mentioned in the other thread, my wife laughs and thinks that I look ridiculous. Even I think that I look ridiculous. However, I still wear them a few times a week, and even wear them to exercise.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

For warm weather I find a fig leaf works best. Very "old school" look.

For those colder months, the knit banana hammock.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

boxer briefs

gives you the lift you need and the look you want


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I could care less.lol. He can wear what's most comfortable to him.


----------



## desert-rose (Aug 16, 2011)

Mistys dad said:


> For those colder months, the knit banana hammock.


Oh, I actually burst out laughing when I saw the picture.

I voted incorrectly in the poll, choosing the one's I did NOT find objectively appealing on men. Ooops. You'll have to discount the obvious ones.

I'd be on board with whatever my partner liked, but my preference is very nice boxer briefs (not white, though; plain white underwear for either men or women displeases me because it is too bland).


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

where is your 'none' option?

2nd_best is boxer briefs.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> where is your 'none' option?
> 
> 2nd_best is boxer briefs.


Seconded. There is no option for "I'm a guy - commando."

If I must wear underwear, it's boxer briefs, but I'm normally commando.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Grayson said:


> Seconded. There is no option for "I'm a guy - commando."
> 
> If I must wear underwear, it's boxer briefs, but I'm normally commando.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i 'liked' this, but not because i like thinking about you going commando or anything. :/


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i 'liked' this, but not because i like thinking about you going commando or anything. :/


I figured. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

For me, boxer briefs (trunk style) is my daily choice, I don't mind briefs if they are cut right (not quite the unconfortable "bikini" but not the Fruit-of-the-loom variety). I will admit I have a couple g-string thongs I bought myself from an online store to try out which I agree look ridiculous but are strangely comforting to put on and supportive, I've worn them under boxers on cold days. But then I actually dislike boxers they contribute nothing except possible keeping your sweat off you trousers. Commando is always an option, especially on laundry day.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Lon said:


> I will admit I have a couple g-string thongs I bought myself


in my drunken stupor, all i have to say is... :/


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> in my drunken stupor, all i have to say is... :/


It was during a phase of nagging curiosity about what they would feel like to wear. Nobody else was going to buy them for me, it satisfied an itch to buy them, felt kind of naughty to try them, they are more comfortable than I thought but the idea of getting caught with them on, by say paramedics saving my life in an accident or something, keeps them in the back of the underwear drawer. Thongs are really hot on women, not on me... Though they are hardly used, I'm thinking of tossing them before someone rummages through my dresser and has a joke at my expense


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Lon said:


> It was during a phase of nagging curiosity about what they would feel like to wear. Nobody else was going to buy them for me, it satisfied an itch to buy them, felt kind of naughty to try them, they are more comfortable than I thought but the idea of getting caught with them on, by say paramedics saving my life in an accident or something, keeps them in the back of the underwear drawer. Thongs are really hot on women, not on me... Though they are hardly used, I'm thinking of tossing them before someone rummages through my dresser and has a joke at my expense


LOL


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Lon said:


> It was during a phase of nagging curiosity about what they would feel like to wear. Nobody else was going to buy them for me, it satisfied an itch to buy them, felt kind of naughty to try them, they are more comfortable than I thought but the idea of getting caught with them on, by say paramedics saving my life in an accident or something, keeps them in the back of the underwear drawer. Thongs are really hot on women, not on me... Though they are hardly used, I'm thinking of tossing them before someone rummages through my dresser and has a joke at my expense


I bought some thong underwear back in college, to wear as a surprise for my gf. Only wore 'em once or twice. I understand what my wife means about the annoyance of the string between the cheeks. LOL Granted, they were cheap, so that may have contributed. But, since I've started going commando most of the time, don't really see myself getting another thong anytime soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Silk boxers.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> Boxer briefs are so hot!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wifey says they make my ass look delicious. Odd hearing that coming from a woman.


----------



## itgetsbetter (Mar 1, 2012)

I prefer boxer briefs...my first hubby was a tighty ****** man. THAT had to go...and it did. He was happy about the change though. I never said a bad word about the little boy underpants he wore. I just brought some boxer briefs home and was like "wow, thought these would be great on you...wanna try?" 

Anyway, boxers are ok too.

Tighty whiteys are really undesirable.

A thong on a man is unacceptable. I would honestly have a difficult time dating a guy who wore a thong. If we were in the heat of the moment, and I run into those??? My head would spin in all directions lol I am 98% sure I would never be able to have sex with him again :rofl: It's just so ridiculous!


----------



## SoWhat (Jan 7, 2012)

@itgetsbetter: love the caps lock picture!

I wear boxer briefs.

I stopped with the tighty-whities when I was 14 - they (or at least the ones Mom bought) had a tendency, after a few weeks, to sag a bit in the front and ride up, thong-style, in the back. 

Some women I've dated have much preferred boxers to boxer briefs, though all were at least okay with the latter. My GF likes me commando but likes my Boss boxer briefs quite a bit.


----------

